# Welding Squares



## Limburger (5 Jun 2021)

Hello,

I couldn't keep these to my self, had to share. I'm a mechanic and also work alot with metal. Now i'm building my ''dream'' workbench with a square tube frame. I saw on youtube that Jason from Fireball Tool makes squares for these jobs. To square things up to each other in both directions, were you normally would tag and check with a square and adjust as needed. No need witch these things. 
Man I couldn't make this frame faster or better without these.

The tabs make sure the pieces line up.











Really can recommend them, they are located in the USA but also ship from Czech Republic, I believe from Strong Hand Europe (I bought their clambs also).
www.fireballeu.com EU
Fireball Tool US


----------



## --Tom-- (6 Jun 2021)

Nice I’ve had these on the wish list for a while but not been able to justify them. Good to hear they’re worth keeping in the list.


----------



## clogs (6 Jun 2021)

never needed anything like that in 50 years.....
have a couple of those magnetic welders squares when needed to hold the 3rd thing when welding.....I work alone...
easy enough to alow for welding pull, well after years of practice....


----------



## dickm (6 Jun 2021)

First "thing" we made on a welding course 40 years ago was something quite like that! It's still lying around somewhere and comes in handy occasionally, if I can find it.


----------



## Limburger (6 Jun 2021)

clogs said:


> never needed anything like that in 50 years.....
> have a couple of those magnetic welders squares when needed to hold the 3rd thing when welding.....I work alone...
> easy enough to alow for welding pull, well after years of practice....



I also have them but they are always full of metal shavings. I bet when you use them you live it


----------



## Fergie 307 (7 Jun 2021)

Know what you mean I use the magnetic ones too, and they do get a bit furry.


----------

